

Ask HN: Google Chrome sucking badly lately? - evo_9

It seem like Google Chrome (on osx at least) has become really unstable lately.  Suddenly when it crashes it takes down the entire browsers (aka, all tabs become unresponsive). I thought this wasn't possible?<p>I wonder, is this a problem on other OS's, I've read others are having this issue on mac like I am.<p>Also wondering if this is because of Flash being built-in now. I actually never installed Flash on Chrome because I like it that way, and now I don't even have the choice.  Drag.
======
nostrademons
I've had similar problems on my Mac and Linux, but not on Windows, where
Chrome is one of the most stable browsers.

I suspect it's a matter of the Mac/Linux versions being a bit less mature than
the Windows version.

~~~
evo_9
Funny you mention Windows - while true on a full desktop, I've been having
issues running Chrome in a Win7 VM. It doesn't crash, but something isn't
right with their js engine, things like jquery run very erratically (timing
issue, aka animations/transitions don't run correctly).

~~~
nostrademons
Do you see that for all JavaScript, or only animations?

I ask because virtual machines often wreak havoc with video performance. I had
terrible results with VMWare + Firefox back when I was doing my JS gaming
startup, and similar results with virtualized IE at work. Oftentimes things
don't work right under virtualization, and it's not the browser or the OS's
fault, it's the virtualization layer's.

~~~
evo_9
I would say it isn't just javascript, but Chrome in general. Animations of
course are the most visibly noticeable effect of whatever is causing it. Might
be the way it compartmentalizes it's processes/tabs and parallels just isn't
as good at that sort of thing.

Safari and even IE run really well however.

I agree, the only way to really know how well your stuff will run is to run it
on real hardware. I might have to look at VMware fusion again, maybe they are
more accurate in this regard.

------
martey
If you go to "about:plugins", you can disable the built-in Flash plugin.

------
adbge
Both Chrome on OSX and Chromium on Linux are rock solid for me. On 5.0.375.99
x86_64.

